# bit advice - NS universal?



## NeverSayNever (22 April 2009)

quick background - 

had horse a year, came to me in singlejointed 3ring dutchgag for xc and singlejointed eggbutt snaffle.  Prev owners more experienced riders than me, and said he needed the gag to help' lift' him before fences going xc.  I discovered he hated single jointed bits, was very head high &amp; uncomfy in his mouth....

.........  found he went best in ported kimblewick and have stuck with that since...    he also has a NS verbindend snaffle for flatwork and goes nicely in it. With both bits, he now brings his head down, but is always going to be naturally head high - he's just that type of horse.

Ive now started to do xc with him, and the first couple of baby courses i did i didnt notice a thing....  the jumps were teeny so he ould almost step over them, under 2ft. I have been working very hard on my position and balance so that I dont hang onto his mouth over fences......      last weekend we did our first full up2ft6 course, and in every pic he has his gob open. I cant help thinking that this must be in some way because he is restricted? Could just be because he wants to tank and im holding him - he is very forward. However, for the first time at these bigger fences ( i know not big to you guys, lol) there were a couple when he felt on the forehand coming into them...   heather from NS recommends a universal with curb strap for me.. with the same mouthpeice as the verbindend snaffle.   Any thoughts? thanks in advance...


----------



## JessPickle (22 April 2009)

I would reccommend this bit I do love it on my boy, but if opening his mouth is the problem maybe try and grackle with his current bit first and see if that shows improvement.  As he sounds fairly sensitive in his mouth


----------



## hellybelly6 (22 April 2009)

I love this bit too!  My heavy on the forehand, lean on the bit horse, goes lovely in it.  It has the action of a mild gag, not as strong as a dutch gag, but a bit stronger than your average snaffle.  The beauty of this it is you can use the big ring for schooling etc and the lower ring for faster work, but its still the same bit which the horse will be familiar with.

Mine is a trans lozenge.  

Try this bit and if your horse is still opening his mouth in the lozenge bit, then consider a flash noseband.  He may be opening his mouth due to the nutcracker action of a single jointed bit.

Might also be worth having his teeth checked too.


----------



## NeverSayNever (22 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I love this bit too!  My heavy on the forehand, lean on the bit horse, goes lovely in it.  It has the action of a mild gag, not as strong as a dutch gag, but a bit stronger than your average snaffle.  The beauty of this it is you can use the big ring for schooling etc and the lower ring for faster work, but its still the same bit which the horse will be familiar with.

Mine is a trans lozenge.  

Try this bit and if your horse is still opening his mouth in the lozenge bit, then consider a flash noseband.  He may be opening his mouth due to the nutcracker action of a single jointed bit.

Might also be worth having his teeth checked too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi, thanks for that - its good to hear!  

He is only opening his mouth going xc - and its a ported kimblewick 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ive spent the last year getting his mouth comfy &amp; teeth right, so i know thats not the problem. He goes really nicely in in on the flat. heather from NS seems to think it may be that he is resenting the  restriction from the curb on the kimblewick...  he is rather forward, lol,  As he goes well in the NS snaffle i have - thats why i want to try the universal , as it is the same mouthpeice. Hmmmm - he doesnt go on the forehand generaly though, he's natuarlly headhigh and usually gives me a nice up-front canter...   unless he's coming into a fence and oooging it


----------



## Mrjacks0n (22 April 2009)

does he have a dropped palate with the high head carriage and being very gobby, the nutcracker action will  be very painfull if he has this, have a look or ask dentist teeth may be the  answer also


----------



## NeverSayNever (22 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
does he have a dropped palate with the high head carriage and being very gobby, the nutcracker action will  be very painfull if he has this, have a look or ask dentist teeth may be the  answer also 

[/ QUOTE ]

ummm.....   im confused, i dont think you can have read my post properly?  Or maybe its just me not putting things clearly - ?   Ive spent the last year getting his mouth comfy, with my vet &amp; change in bitting FROM single jointed!   He goes beautifully now!  Its a ported kimblewick he's in.  

my reason for posting was to ask about the NS universal...  peeps experiences with it etc.


----------



## Twinkletoes (23 April 2009)

Cannot rate the NS Universal enough, infact I thought you were my friend on here writing about it, as she pretty much asked me the same thing yesterday, and Im lending her my tranzlosenge to try. It made a genuine difference to my gelding, and combined with a flash, we 'appear' to have the answer. Good luck. Maybe see if you can get one on ebay although not many people sell these on.


----------



## NeverSayNever (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Cannot rate the NS Universal enough, infact I thought you were my friend on here writing about it, as she pretty much asked me the same thing yesterday, and Im lending her my tranzlosenge to try. It made a genuine difference to my gelding, and combined with a flash, we 'appear' to have the answer. Good luck. Maybe see if you can get one on ebay although not many people sell these on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ahhh - thank you for that twinkletoes!

can i ask - do you use the flash becasue your horse opens his mouth to try and evade?


----------



## ecrozier (23 April 2009)

Another hugely positive review of the NS Universal here.  Like you my horse came to me in a 3 ring gag which I have never liked.  We took him right back to a flexible rubber straight bar snaffle and worked up.  For flatwork we are in a loose ring trans lozenge snaffle, and started out doing XC in this but he was just too strong, so tried the universal and it is brilliant brilliant brilliant!  Totally sorted our steering and brakes issues.  He is still strong and will take me into a fence but I would rather that then him backing off the bit - I like the fact that I can take a pull and he will listen but not slam the brakes on.  We are doing Intro this season and I now SJ him in the same bit on grass, and move it to the snaffle ring on a surface.  
I got mine from Cotswolds Sports, it isn't actually a NS one so isn't that special metal they use, but was about £35 instead of twice that so I was happy.  He is very happy in it too!


----------



## NeverSayNever (23 April 2009)

thanks emma 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  does yours have a curb strap?

can anyone tell me, am i right in thinking that the cheek peices attach in the same ring as the curb strap? there hardly looks room in the pictures...


----------



## Twinkletoes (23 April 2009)

No problem, I hope it works for you. Our boy goes in a flash because yes, he has tendancies to evade the bit when getting carried away with his ponydancing over courses. Wouldnt suggest a grackle at this stage, and changing too many things all at once could be too much. Do keep us posted.


----------



## ecrozier (23 April 2009)

I don't actually use a curb strap, but I think it does go on the same ring as the cheekpieces attach to.


----------



## hellybelly6 (23 April 2009)

Yes the curb attaches to the small cheek piece bit ring at the top.

Again, I cant stress this enough, this is a great bit and I think will make a lot of difference to you.

I have my horse in a flash as he opens his mouth when he gets excited, its part of the lean down, mouth open and be naughty routine.  I can still get a finger comfortably underneath it so he can adjust his mouth, but its enough to give that bit extra control and security.


----------

